# Fabric Warehouses??



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Any upholsterers/soft furnishing gurus out there who can point me in the direction of a fabric/upholstery supplies warehouse selling to the public? I've numerous projects lined up and don't wish to pay silly money per metre of fabric. 

Where I used to live in Kent, there were a couple of these places which were incredibly reasonable, huge amount of choice etc - but the places I've been to here are really too small and rather expensive for what I need to do now.....fine for smaller projects which I don't mind paying for, but you've then got the shop's mark-up on top of the fabric price and these warehouse type businesses can sell large quantities of fabric and supplies a lot cheaper. I've pretty much exhausted the tapicerias around here - just wanted to know if there's any outlets around where I could have a good snoop and come away with what I need?

Any help appreciated - thanks!

xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Any upholsterers/soft furnishing gurus out there who can point me in the direction of a fabric/upholstery supplies warehouse selling to the public? I've numerous projects lined up and don't wish to pay silly money per metre of fabric.
> 
> Where I used to live in Kent, there were a couple of these places which were incredibly reasonable, huge amount of choice etc - but the places I've been to here are really too small and rather expensive for what I need to do now.....fine for smaller projects which I don't mind paying for, but you've then got the shop's mark-up on top of the fabric price and these warehouse type businesses can sell large quantities of fabric and supplies a lot cheaper. I've pretty much exhausted the tapicerias around here - just wanted to know if there's any outlets around where I could have a good snoop and come away with what I need?
> 
> ...


Feel like a trip to Madrid!!??


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Feel like a trip to Madrid!!??


oooh! Have you got one near you then PW, lucky girl?!?! If you can let me have the name I can check out the location and put it on satnav - or try and go with my cousin who's often there on business!! It's only about 500 plus km from me!! 

Thanks!!
xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> oooh! Have you got one near you then PW, lucky girl?!?! If you can let me have the name I can check out the location and put it on satnav - or try and go with my cousin who's often there on business!! It's only about 500 plus km from me!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> xx


 
There are a couple of places nearby that stock last years stuff kind- of - thing, but to tell the truth they're not that good; not a lot of choice and a bit grungy sometimes, but there's got to be places in Madrid I would say. The American Kilo have "outlet" places sometimes...


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Any upholsterers/soft furnishing gurus out there who can point me in the direction of a fabric/upholstery supplies warehouse selling to the public? I've numerous projects lined up and don't wish to pay silly money per metre of fabric.
> 
> Where I used to live in Kent, there were a couple of these places which were incredibly reasonable, huge amount of choice etc - but the places I've been to here are really too small and rather expensive for what I need to do now.....fine for smaller projects which I don't mind paying for, but you've then got the shop's mark-up on top of the fabric price and these warehouse type businesses can sell large quantities of fabric and supplies a lot cheaper. I've pretty much exhausted the tapicerias around here - just wanted to know if there's any outlets around where I could have a good snoop and come away with what I need?
> 
> ...


Have you checked out ebay they have a huge stock and delivered to your door!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Have you checked out ebay they have a huge stock and delivered to your door!


Thanks Neil - yes of course I've checked out ebay and many online stores!!! But being a typical girl (and v impatient lol!!) I like to see the thing in front of me and not wait around for any samples - if available - to arrive in the post!!! Its fine for other supplies, hardware etc - but I wanna go and have a nose around the shops and come away with what I want!!


----------

